# Car Rentals New Zealand



## Fisch (Aug 30, 2010)

We are looking into prices for car rentals for our upcoming trip to New Zealand.
There are a few companies: A2B rentals and Discount Car Rentals that are half the cost of the others.
Anyone have any experience with these guys??  Or any recommendations of others?


----------



## beanb41 (Sep 28, 2010)

The company I use in New Zealand is Apex Car Rentals. This company has new cars through to older model cars and you get what you pay for. The company is nationwide and also pays for one way travel on the ferry between islands. I have recommended many people to Apex and none have been disappointed


----------



## vacationdoc (Sep 28, 2010)

*A2b Ok*

We used AtoB car rental last year and were very happy with the service, car, and price for our 45 day rental. We have also used Ace several times, but their price was much more expensive last time we checked.


----------



## Fisch (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks for the replies.
I booked with A2B.  $350NZ for 11 days.


----------



## granny smith (Oct 23, 2010)

*Car rental in Australia*

Going to Coffs Harbor in 6/2011.  Anyone have info??


----------

